# I saw two.



## ganderman (Nov 17, 2007)

Monday afternoon I was on my way down to Detroit, traveling east bound on Fletcher Road north of Higgens Lake, I passed a west bound pickup pulling a snowmobile trailer that had two big, dark brown pigs on it. They were gutted. That is about all I could tell fom the brief glimpse but they were definately pigs and didn't appear to have come from a barn yard as the fur was long and very dark, almost black. I was wondering if anybody had heard any thing>

Mike


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

coulda been from a high fence


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are several high fence places around there. My brother just went hunting at one with a bunch of guys and they filled the pick up 4 times with various critters. Rams, boars, exotics and such.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

ryan-b said:


> coulda been from a high fence


I know this isn't the place, but your avatar picture is about as cool as it gets. I assume that's your kid?


----------

